# تحليل أسعار التنفيذ 2014 للمهندس طلعت محمد على



## egyptsystem (11 يوليو 2014)

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
1- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
3- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
4- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
5- خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
6-خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط
7- خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )
8- خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )
9- خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )
10- البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )
11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جنية / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جنية / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 315 دولار / م3 )
12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جنيه/ م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 335 دولار / م3 )
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها
** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
1-6 :
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
2-6 :
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
6- 3 : بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح .
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
6-4 - توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


6- 5 : بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
6- 6 : بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 5.8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
6- 7 : بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جنية / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جنية تقريبا جنية وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 6.6 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3
م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3
م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2
م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جنيه / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جنيه / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جنية / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جنية / م2 الى 750 جنية / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده

م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]*


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (11 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## genius2020 (11 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم جميعا
​


----------



## egyptsystem (11 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (11 يوليو 2014)

*السقف الفلات*

*بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم
و ابعاد 20*15م = 20*15*.2 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جنية 
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جنية / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جنية / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جنية / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جنيه​*


----------



## ماجد السلحدار (1 سبتمبر 2014)

ممكن تحليل بند الحفر و بند الأحلال
ولو ممكن رقم تليفون حضرتك
و جزاك الله خير


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 سبتمبر 2014)

ماجد السلحدار قال:


> ممكن تحليل بند الحفر و بند الأحلال
> ولو ممكن رقم تليفون حضرتك
> و جزاك الله خير



السلام عليكم
تحليل بند الحفر وبند الاحلال بالتفصيل الشديد ستجده على الرابط التالى وكذلك تحليل باقى البنود

رقم الهاتف : 201221809395+ ( بعد أذن الاداره وعذرا لكسر القواعد )

تحياتى لك


----------



## تامر شهير (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير م طلعت ...بصراحة اتمنى يكون معايه حسابك على الفيس بوك نتابع حضرتك ونتعلم


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (3 سبتمبر 2014)

اين الرابط التالى ؟


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 سبتمبر 2014)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحليل بند الحفر وبند الاحلال بالتفصيل الشديد ستجده على الرابط التالى وكذلك تحليل باقى البنود
> 
> رقم الهاتف : 201221809395+ ( بعد أذن الاداره وعذرا لكسر القواعد )
> ...


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t368749.html


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 سبتمبر 2014)

محمدالطنوبى قال:


> اين الرابط التالى ؟




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t368749.html


----------



## م/محمدجمال شلبي (4 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جاد
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد السلحدار (11 سبتمبر 2014)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t368749.html


شكرا جدا م/طلعت عالمعلومات اللى حضرتك بتشرحها بتفصيل ممتاز.
لدى مجموعة من البنود الخاصة بالتكسير و الهدم و اطلب من حضرتك تحليلها مثل الخرسانات و باسعار المواد و المصنعيات حتى تعم الفائدة وشكرا.
البند 1:
بالمتر المكعب هدم و تكسير و إزالة مبانى حوائط من أى نوع من الطوب و من أي إرتفاع و بما يكسوها من بياض أو سيراميك أو تكسيات أو خلافه و الفئة تشمل نقل مخلفات التكسير للمقالب العمومية حسب أصول الصناعة و تعليمات جهاز الإشراف .
البند 2:
بالمتر المسطح حك و صنفرة و إزالة دهانات قديمة على الحوائط أو الأسقف أو الواجهات و الفئة تشمل التنظيف و تهيئة الأسطح للتشطيبات الجديدة طبقا للمواصفات و أصول الصناعة و تعليمات جهاز الإشراف .
البند 3:
بالمتر المسطح تكسير و إزالة أعمال بياض أو لياسات أو تكسيات سيراميك أو موزايكو أو حجر أو رخام أو تجاليد أو خلافه على الحوائط بأي سمك والفئة تشمل نقل المخلفات للمقالب العمومية و حسب أصول الصناعة و تعليمات جهاز الإشراف .
البند 4:
بالمتر المسطح تكسير و إزالة بلاط أو سيراميك أو رخام للأرضيات أو الأسطح النهائية أو البسطات أو الأرصفة و ما أسفلها من فرشات لأي سمك و من أي إرتفاع و الفئة تشمل نقل المخلفات إلى المقالب العمومية حسب أصول الصناعة و تعليمات جهاز الإشراف .
البند 5:
بالمتر الطولي تكسير و إزالة درج سلالم من أى نوع و بأى سمك و من أي إرتفاع و الفئة تشمل نقل المخلفات للمقالب العمومية حسب أصول الصناعة و تعليمات جهاز الإشراف .
البند 6:
بالمتر المكعب تكسير و إزالة خرسانة عادية بأى سمك و من أي إرتفاع و الفئة تشمل نقل المخلفات للمقالب العمومية حسب أصول الصناعة و تعليمات جهاز الإشراف.
البند 7:
بالمتر المكعب تكسير و إزالة خرسانة مسلحة بأى سمك و من أي إرتفاع و الفئة تشمل إستخلاص حديد التسليح و نقله و تسليمه بالوزن لمخازن حي الهرم و نقل المخلفات إلى المقالب العمومية و حسب أصول الصناعة و تعليمات جهاز الإشراف .
البند 8:
بالمتر الطولي قطع و تكسير و إزالة طبقات أسفلتية بعرض 10سم و لأي عمق و الفئة تشمل نقل المخلفات إلى المقالب العمومية حسب أصول الصناعة و تعليمات جهاز الإشراف .
البند 9:
بالمتر المسطح كشط و إزالة طبقات عازلة من أي نوع و الفئة تشمل نقل المخلفات للمقالب العمومية طبقا لأصول الصناعة و تعليمات جهاز الإشراف .
البند 10:
بالعدد قطع أشاير حديد تسليح من أي نوع و من أي قطر و بأي طول و تسوية المقطع بالسطح الخرساني و الفئة تشمل النقل و التسليم بالطول و القطر إلى مخازن حي الهرم طبقا لأصول الصناعة و تعليمات جهاز الإشراف .
البند 11:
بالمتر المسطح تكسير و إزالة أعمال تكسيات من أي نوع على شبك ممدد و الفئة تشمل فك و إزالة شاسيهات التثبيت المعدنية و نقلها و تسليمها بالوزن لمخازن حي الهرم طبقا لأصول الصناعة و تعليمات جهاز الإشراف .
البند 12:
المتر المسطح فك جميع أنواع التندات و المظلات و الشمسيات و خلافه من أي نوع و من أي إرتفاع و الفئة تشمل فك قوائم و كمرات التثبيت و النقل و التسليم لمخازن حي الهرم طبقا لأصول الصناعة و تعليمات جهاز الإشراف .
البند 13 و الأخير:
بالعدد فك بردورات من جميع الأنواع و المقاسات و الفئة تشمل النقل و التسليم لمخازن حي الهرم طبقا لأصول الصناعة و تعليمات جهاز الإشراف .


----------



## شادى اليمانى (19 سبتمبر 2014)

الله يبارك لك على المعلومات الجميلة ديه


----------



## ماسبيرو (19 سبتمبر 2014)

ممكن ملف pdf للموضوع حتى اخر التحديثات


----------



## ahmednafie (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## تامر عبد السميع (21 سبتمبر 2014)

*أستفسار*

لو سمحت يابشمهندس ممكن توضح لنا معدلات الأنتاج الفعليه لفرق العماله المختلفه وكذلك معدل أستهلاك المواد ونسب الهالك المتعارف عليها


----------



## amrcivil (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير م طلعت​


----------



## tolba123 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

بصراحة كلمة الشكر أقل بكثير مما أريد أن أقول 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## Zmalah (23 سبتمبر 2014)

لو ياريت لو ملف pdf هيكون افضل يابشمهندس ويكون به اخر التحديثات .. ولكم جزيل الشكر
[MENTION]طلعت محمد على [/MENTION]


----------



## هاني علي 26 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا مهندسنا الفاضل علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (27 سبتمبر 2014)

رائع


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

احيييك ع المجهود الرائع واتمنى لو ممكن يتعمل مختصر ع اكسيل شيت هيكون اسهل ع المهندسين


----------



## e.noby (12 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس الموضوع افدنى جدا


----------



## م محمد عليوه (27 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## moh780 (12 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لحضرتك وخالص تنمياتي لك بسنة جديدة سعيدة ان شاء الله


----------



## محب الفردوس (22 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## mahmoudyassin1000 (3 مارس 2016)

ممكن اسعار نفس البنود لعام 2016


----------



## mahmoudyassin1000 (3 مارس 2016)

ممكن اسعار 2016


----------



## محمد عيد باشا (25 يوليو 2020)

احسنت و شكرا جزيلا على الجهد المبذول


----------

